# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Wat te doen tegen de alsmaar stijgende zorgkosten?

## muurgedicht

De zorgkosten nemen maar toe, terwijl we er steeds minder zorg voor terugkrijgen. Als het zo doorgaat wordt de zorg onbetaalbaar!

Op de volgende site kan je een petitie ondertekenen om een duidelijk signaal te geven naar de overheid dat het zo niet langer kan. Samen staan we sterk!

Zorgprotest

Groetjes,
Myrthe

----------


## gossie

De zorg is al onbetaalbaar.................................

----------


## Luuss0404

@ muurgedicht,
Zoals Gossie zegt is de zorg voor veel mensen nu al onbetaalbaar  :Frown: 
Ik heb ook deze petitie getekend, maar ik denk niet dat de regering er ook maar iets mee doet.
Ik heb eerder vele petities getekend waaronder net als zo velen tegen verhoging BTW voor kunst etc getekend maar regering heeft het toch doorgedrukt  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Ben solidair met jullie, heb ook de petitie getekend.... ik vind het ook niet meer kunnen dat jullie zoveel moeten betalen en dan nog minder rechten hebben dan wij....

----------


## Kroes80

Grappig om te lezen dat in 2010 al geklaagd werd over de zorgkosten die alsmaar oplopen. Hoe moet het nu dan wel niet zijn: 2013! Eigen risico naar €350.-, schrale dekkingen in de basisverzekering dus een aanvullende verzekering is vaak nodig. De premie komt dan snel boven de €100.- per maand!

----------

